# One Piece Rods



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm starting to look at one piece rods and I'm wondering how everyone feels about the current offerings. Is it just Loomis and Hardy right now?

What are everyone's thoughts?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

That's the only two I could find and I have a Loomis and two Hardys. I like them both and they're no problem since I don't break my rods down anyway. PITA when you break one and have to send it back. Did that once.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

FlyBy said:


> That's the only two I could find and I have a Loomis and two Hardys. I like them both and they're no problem since I don't break my rods down anyway. PITA when you break one and have to send it back. Did that once.


Do you have to send back the entire thing. Or do you break it further?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I had the long cardboard tube it came in so I sent it back complete. One of the Hardys came in a canvas padded rod tube so I have that for future use. Hope I don't need it.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

If you want a Loomis you’d better buy it now. The CC Pro 1’s and NRX Pro 1 will not be made any longer from what I’ve been told. The CC Pro 1 7 is a great rod for redfish and the only ones I’m seeing available any longer...I‘d like an 8 myself. I bought the Hardy Z 8 on closeout and love it as well as my older Hardy Pro-Axis 8,9,10.

I love 1 pc rods and the hardware these models come with.


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

I used to have a Loomis CrossCurrent Pro 1. Sold it, really wish I hadn't. Would love to buy another one or an NRX 1 if somebody has a few laying around. I know there was a thread on here where someone else was looking too.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I have two NRX Pro 1's--an 8 and a 12. Both are "like new" condition. What are they worth?


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

The CC pro1 is tough to beat for the price. I've got an 11wt and would like an 8wt. The NRX pro 1s are crazy light and cast beautifully but they feel more delicate than the CCs and I'd constantly worry about breaking them if I had one. My uncle got a NRX pro1 and broke the tip within the first year and had to send it in. he's pretty careful with his stuff too. He just took it back to the local shop where he bought it and mad them deal with the return. lol.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I love one pc fly rods for the confident pull power and no ferrule loosening during a long day of casting and pulling on fish. I use Loomis CC, NRX, IMX Pro, and a Helios 2 in nine wt. I have seen a few multi-pc rods come apart on the skiff. On the four pc side, Loomis is known for the best ferrule fitting in the industry, often requiring ice water to take them apart.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

I just got the Hardy Zane Pro in a 9wt and love it. It is my first one piece and it just pulls so much better when fighting a fish. I will keep all my other rods as travel rods and will get a few more one pieces for the boat as the Boss allows.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

DBStoots said:


> I have two NRX Pro 1's--an 8 and a 12. Both are "like new" condition. What are they worth?


$100 each. I'll take both.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

FlyBy said:


> $100 each. I'll take both.


$110 each. I’ll take both.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

brokeoff said:


> Do you have to send back the entire thing. Or do you break it further?


I broke a one piece Hardy. They told me "saw it into small pieces and send it all back".

I love my one pieces. Transportation takes more thinking, but I never worry about pieces loosening or getting stuck.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> $110 each. I’ll take both.


Gosh, Flyby and Finn--I had no idea just how valuable these rods were. If you can deliver the payment in cash by 6:15 pm tonight, I'll take it!


----------



## PaytonWP (Sep 17, 2020)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> I just got the Hardy Zane Pro in a 9wt and love it. It is my first one piece and it just pulls so much better when fighting a fish. I will keep all my other rods as travel rods and will get a few more one pieces for the boat as the Boss allows.


I’ve been thinking about getting one in a 9wt as well. What kinda of action does it have? I’m wanting it for a bull redfish rod, at the boat to 50’ max casts. I’d like to cast one but I figure I’ll just have to buy and try. Lol.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Chippewa River Custom Rods.

Dude makes a very nice rod. Huge following up North.


----------



## Ward Maloy (May 6, 2019)

I've been using Northfork Composites' (Gary Loomis's new gig) one piece fly rod blanks. Northfork Composites – Next Generation of Gary Loomis Rod Blanks
They are currently not showing the one piece blanks on their webpage, but if you call, they will get them to you in a few weeks. Great blanks, but it may take a month or two for your blank to roll off the line. If you're not into rod building, any custom rod maker could build you a one pc rod off this blank. The Northfork one piece rods are slightly slower action and 8' 10", vs their fast action 9' GammaBeta blanks. Great rods for quick loading and short to medium long casts.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I like them for a 12w, but, the 4 piece NRX 8W and the 1 piece are totally different rods. I had both and sold the one piece. It was much stiffer tip than the 4 piece. Not saying it was bad, but, I love the nrx 4 piece and like casting it much better. I would test them both if its for an 8.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

I had a CC pro 1 and a NRX pro 1 both in 8 weight. Killer rods I loved them. They got stolen which totally sucked. Long story but now have NRX in 4 piece. Still great rods but prefer the power of the one piece.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Ward Maloy said:


> I've been using Northfork Composites' (Gary Loomis's new gig) one piece fly rod blanks. Northfork Composites – Next Generation of Gary Loomis Rod Blanks
> They are currently not showing the one piece blanks on their webpage, but if you call, they will get them to you in a few weeks. Great blanks, but it may take a month or two for your blank to roll off the line. If you're not into rod building, any custom rod maker could build you a one pc rod off this blank. The Northfork one piece rods are slightly slower action and 8' 10", vs their fast action 9' GammaBeta blanks. Great rods for quick loading and short to medium long casts.


I totally agree. I think they are better than the Pro1. 

I have an 8 and an 11 Pro1. I like the one piece for a tarpon rod. I don’t care for it in lighter weights. It’s tip stiff and cumbersome.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

I love the Loomis NRX and CrossCurrent Pro 1’s, the Orvis Helios 2 was great too. I never travel without a skiff, so I don’t need to take rods down. Plus better action and stronger.


----------



## SkiffsDoWha (Dec 23, 2016)

I had a 9’ Loomis Crosscurrent 1 piece 10 wt when they first came out. Kinda regret selling that one, but I really didn’t like the 9’ aspect due to having 9’ rod holders (why someone would make rod holders only 9’ is beyond me) which were only like 8’11”. Felt smoother than the regular CC and the CCGLX. Have an Orvis H2 12wt 1 piece. Great rod just not my go to. Thought about selling it last season and will probably get rid of it this spring and stick with my NRX 12.


----------

